# Bildschirmwiederholfrequenz..WIE und WO verzeichnet?[SOLVED]

## ACE2xxx

hallo wieder mal!    

Habe mir heute mal Zeit genommen und auf meinem Notebook (Toshiba Satelite X30-167) Gentoo installiert!

so problem ...(ohne gehts leider nicht)

habe mittlerweile fast X-org fertig compeliert......

ich fine keine einzige Seite die auf die Display Wiederholfrequenz verweißt!

Weiß einer wie und wo ich das rausfinde?

Auflösung habe ich 1280x800; 15.4" bei maximal 16MIO Farben

MFG ACELast edited by ACE2xxx on Thu Jun 30, 2005 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .Alagos

Hi!

Im Gnome Menü ('Desktop'-->'Einstellungen'-->'Bildschirmauflösun') kann man 'eine' Bildwiederholfrequenz einstellen. Allerdings kann ich da nur 75 Hz wählen. Ich denke mal, dass das irgendwie mit der xorg.conf zusammenhängt.

Genauso kann man in diesem Dialog ja auch nur die Auflösungen einstellen, die man vorher in der xorg.conf definiert hat.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein Bisschen helfen...  :Wink: 

Alagos  :Cool: 

----------

## ACE2xxx

danke für die Mühe na ja ist aber nicht das was ich meinte, bin noch nicht mal an dem Punkt angelangt....

ich habe gerade mal das Grundsystem am laufen, Xorg ist fertig compeliert jetzt configuriere ich es, so dabei benötige ich diese beschissene Frequenz!!!

MFG ACE

----------

## .Alagos

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe suchst du also nicht die möglichkeit die Frequenz einzustellen, sondern danach, welche frequenz du am besten für deinen TFT nehemn solltest?

----------

## pir187

für einen tft kann man immer standardmäßig 60 hz nehmen, denn tfts flimmern ja nicht.

unter www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php kann man sich sog. modelines für die xf86config generieren lassen.

hab ich bei meiner inst auch genutzt, läuft 1a.

mfg, pir187

----------

## moped-tobias

Hallo,

```

*  sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix

      Latest version available: 0.6

      Latest version installed: 0.6

      Size of downloaded files: 35 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.knopper.net

      Description: Program to automatically probe a monitor for information

      License:     GPL-2

```

```

root [~] # ddcxinfo-knoppix 

syntax: ddcxinfo-knoppix [-hsync] [-vsync] [-modelines] [-monitor] [-modes] [-firstmode 1024x768]

```

Ich weiß nicht, ob das auch bei LCD/TFT funktioniert.

----------

## Massimo B.

Du brauchst Zeilen wie

```
HorizSync 30.0-115.0

VertRefresh 50.0-180.0
```

in der xorg.conf.

Wie diese für deinen Laptop aussehen weiß ich nicht. Monitordaten entnehme ich der Datei MonitorsDB.

----------

## klemi

Hallo pir187:

Was bedeutet eigentlich in dem Miniprogramm xfb86mode. Was passiert wenn man es anklickt bzw. wegläßt?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## klemi

Noch eine Frage:

Es wird doch in der xorg.conf unterschieden zwischen Röhrenmonitor und TFT. Kann mir mal jemand die ewinzutragenden Abkürzungen wiedergeben und asagen, was diese für Auswirkungen haben?

----------

## .Alagos

 *Paolope wrote:*   

> Du brauchst Zeilen wie
> 
> ```
> HorizSync 30.0-115.0
> 
> ...

 

Bestimmt das wirklich die Bildwiederholfrequenz!? Als ich vor etwa 2 Monaten von Röhrenmonitor auf TFT umgestellt habe habe ich daran nichts geändert, und alles läuft/funktioniert/wasauchimmer wunderbar!

-->Alagos

----------

## oli

 *.Alagos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bestimmt das wirklich die Bildwiederholfrequenz!? Als ich vor etwa 2 Monaten von Röhrenmonitor auf TFT umgestellt habe habe ich daran nichts geändert, und alles läuft/funktioniert/wasauchimmer wunderbar!
> 
> -->Alagos

 

Das IST die Bildschirmwiederholfrequenz!

Gruß

Oli

----------

## ACE2xxx

wow!!!

Also leute ich danke euch wirklich für eure Hilfe, aber es hat alles nichts gebracht! 

mittlerweile läuft auch KDE, jedoch voll am "Flimmer" wenn man es so nennem kann!!

gibts soft unter WIndoofs um die Bildschirmwiederholfrequenz zu testen oder zu ermitteln?

ANY ideas?

MFG ACE

----------

## oli

oben wurde schonmal ddcinfo-knoppix erwähnt. Mit dem kannste dir die modes-Zeilen erstellen lassen, die du in die xorg.conf eintragen musst. funzet bei mit ganz prima (allerdings ne Röhre).

Gruß

OliLast edited by oli on Wed Jun 29, 2005 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .Alagos

 *oli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das IST die Bildschirmwiederholfrequenz!
> 
> 

 

Naja, DIE Bildwiederholfrequenz wirds ja nicht sein, sonst stände da ja sowas wie 70 Hz oder so. Das ist die Horizontale und Vertikale Syncronisationsrate, was das alerdings genau ist weiß ich auch net.  :Wink: 

----------

## oli

Die vertikale Synchronistationsrate ist das, was man im Allgemeinen unter der Bildwiederholfrequenz versteht.

Gruß

Oli

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hi,

Suche dir irgend einen Modeline Generator (da gibt es doch irgend ein Tool dafür, nicht wahr?), zB hier:

http://www.dkfz-heidelberg.de/spec/linux/modeline/

Du gibst die gewünschte Auflösung mit der gewünschten Frequenz ein, und bekommst eine Zeile präsentiert, die so ähnlich aussieht:

```
Modeline "1152x864" 129.39  1152 1216 1376 1672   864  864  867  910
```

Trage diese Zeile nun in der Section "Monitor" in deiner xorg.conf ein.  

Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich "1152x864" zu "1152x864_85" geändert habe, bevor ich die dort eingetragen habe, damit ich sie nachher noch als die von mir Generierte erkenne. Desweiteren habe ich dahinter noch zwei Parameter stehen. Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht warum, aber ich habe mir damals sicher etwas dabei gedacht =) Der Eintrag in der xorg.conf sieht bei mir so aus:

```
Modeline "1152x864_85.00"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

```

Danach trägst du in der Section "Screen", Subsection "Display" diesen Wert unter Anführungszeichen (in meinem Fall "1152x864_85") in den "Modes" Zeilen ein und von nun an sollte deine gewünschte Auflösung mit der richtigen Frequenz arbeiten.

----------

## pir187

@klemi:

 *Quote:*   

> Was bedeutet eigentlich in dem Miniprogramm xfb86mode. Was passiert wenn man es anklickt bzw. wegläßt? 

 

du brauchst lediglich breite, höhe und wiederholfrequenz angeben. die beiden anderen optionen brauchst du nicht wirklich.

es sollte dann das raus kommen:

```
# 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz

  Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
```

für 1280x800@60 dies:

```
 # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz

  Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync
```

damit läuft es bei mir (mit anderen werten für die wiederholfrequenz 1280x960@100) 1a.

mfg, pir187

----------

## ACE2xxx

100 Hz auf einem TFT???

Ob das mal gut geht?

Nich dass dort mir mal kurz was um die Ohren fliegt!!!

Sollte ich mir sorgen machen oder die Einstellungen einfach so übernehmen?

Habe schon ein paar "experimente" allerdings mit einem CRt monitor, mit der Frequenz gemacht!! auweiah!!!!! War nicht schön!

MFG ACE

----------

## pir187

@ACE2xxx:

nee, wie ich schon gesagt habe, ich nutze 1280x960 auf meinem crt-moni! tfts laufen mit 60hz, deshalb mein erstes beispiel!

wenn du meine einstellung mit 1280x960@100hz nutzen willst, dann sollte dein moni gute 102khz horizontale wiederholfrequenz abkönnen! sonst kann du nur mal mit 85hz probieren! habe ein samsung 959nf mit 110khz horizontaler wiederholfrquenz.

je höher die wiederholrate bei einer bestimmten auflösung (oder umgekehrt) sein soll, desto höher muß auch die horizontale wiederholrate (die, die man im allgemeinen nicht direkt einstellen kann - nicht bei windows, nicht bei linux, ...) sein!

pir187

----------

## theche

warum deinen Monitor nicht selber fragen?

```

$ emerge read-edid

$ get-edid|parse-edid

```

funktioniert nur bei ausgeschaltetem X und bei Laptops hat es bei mir schonmal versagt. Bei einem externen Bilschirm in der Auflösung allerdings hat es was genutzt.

----------

## ACE2xxx

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so jetzt ist es 1000 % ig geil!!!! hammer danke!!! solche helfer sind bei mir  zumindest immer willkommen!!

danke für eure Hilfe!!! :Wink: 

MFG ACE

----------

